# Chemical Guys Sticky Gel Wheel Cleaner



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Got some goodies in the post from David G this morning.










This product is CG's new wheel cleaner and as the name suggests it's supposed to dwell a little better than normal water like consistency cleaners. This is a principle i'm familiar with from P21s wheel Gel my fave wheel cleaner so i had high expectations.

First a bt of background - I've been rather lazy of late with my application of wheel sealants so my current wheel cleaning process has been as follows;

Apply Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner to cool wheels
Leave for a few mins
Jet wash off
Using an assortment of brushes wash the wheel, with P21s gel first if any subborn bits are left and if not a shampoo wash with Megs aftershave (#62 you'll know if you've smelt it)

the presoak and power rinse methid has been pretty good at getting the wheels up nice and clean so whilst it's cold i'm proposing to just wash wheels with this method, and only doing the follow on wash as and when i can be bothered.

So back to the CG sticky gel which i slotted in instead of the Bilberry today.










The instructions say to use it 1:5 parts water (or what ever is necessary to shift the muck) so i opted for this first.










I just needed to find some shamefully dirty wheels 



















so it was on with the test, brought to you in video 



it did appear to dwell fairly well, rather than running straight off :thumb:










I took the opportunity to nip inside for a sandwich (Tuna Mayo incase you were interested )

when i came back out the gel was still evident on the surface, a small finger swipe confirmed this.










So it was out with the pressure washer for a rinse off



the video ends a bit short as the camera battery went flat  but you get the idea. Most of the muck had come off there were a few bits in the corners (these wheels are a nightmare for cleaning) but my second rinse (were the camera went flat) got rind of most of it.

THe following picture shows one of the rears, once i had got the camera charged and had a play with the other item in the parcel . I did noting but the process in the video on the wheels and will be doing this on these wheels until i find which of the wheel sealants i'm testing on my car is best (applying thngs to these wheels usually results in many sore fingers)










On the whole i think that's pretty good, i'm not sure on price yet but i suspect it will be a darn site cheaper than the P21s (which i think is now R222!) as it dilutes.

A quality wheel cleaner from Chemical Guy's :thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Ohh nice, I think I need some of that in my collection.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting there Jon, not a very clingy liquid at 5:1, but it seemed to clean pretty wheel 

I've just tried P21S pink gel today, wow amazing stuff, shame about the smell  put cleaned as well with just the PW. 

So looking at your trial and the price that the CG stuff is likely to be, I think it could be a definate winner compared to the P21S.

Did those wheels have any form of wax on them ? that could be making the wheels clean easier


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the write up.

Did you have a new wax also in the box, by any chance?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but the bottle you have in that pic has dilutions marked out on it...I have errr... acquired some of the same from work, but where did you get yours?

Back on topic.. The CG gel looks good, how would you rate it compared to bilberry?

What would be good is if someone could get the 4 most popular wheel cleaners and 4 wheels off the same car...yes i know the front wheels would have more crap on.. still
and test the cleaners side by side.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks good Jon! :thumb:

Any idea if it removes any previously applied protection?

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Look like good stuff also. But as Alan said What about the protection. Are they safe??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Interesting there Jon, not a very clingy liquid at 5:1, but it seemed to clean pretty wheel
> 
> I've just tried P21S pink gel today, wow amazing stuff, shame about the smell  put cleaned as well with just the PW.
> 
> ...


The green P21s smells great Adam ditch the sulphuric acid smelling pink one. Don't spay it onto the wheel, spray it onto a brush and then brush apply it works as well and you'll use a tenth as much :thumb:

Those wheels had a wheel sealant on about 6 months ago BUT i have even used wheel brightener at 4:1 on them some weeks so it wil definatley have gone. :lol:



RussZS said:


> Thanks for the write up.
> 
> Did you have a new wax also in the box, by any chance?


Oh yes, post in the wax sectio now 



byrnes said:


> Slightly off topic, but the bottle you have in that pic has dilutions marked out on it...I have errr... acquired some of the same from work, but where did you get yours?
> 
> Back on topic.. The CG gel looks good, how would you rate it compared to bilberry?
> 
> ...


Bottle were from C&S many moons ago

If i wasn't in a hurry and the camera haddn't gione flat i had intended doing the bilberry on the other side, i suspect its close but i use a lot more of the bilberry to do the same thing.



Alan W said:


> Looks good Jon! :thumb:
> 
> Any idea if it removes any previously applied protection?
> 
> Alan W


I would think it will shorten the life span Alan due to the chemical make up but i will probably be testing this this winter as i do intend to apply something to the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

a15cro said:


> Ohh nice, I think I need some of that in my collection.


First test for me today but it worked pretty well as you can see.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Look like good stuff also. But as Alan said What about the protection. Are they safe??


there normally safe as long as you don't apply to hot whels or let the products dry on the wheel surface.

Brake dust is pretty nasty stuff and that's why normal waxes don't last too long, something that shifts it where it's baked onto wheels will have to be pretty nasty. THis i'd say like P21s is one of the safer ones :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking forward to the EZyme write up


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What PSI/Bar is that pressure washer?

The results of that non contact wheel wash is fantastic, owning similar wheels (MV2), they are back breakers to clean.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Vyker said:


> What PSI/Bar is that pressure washer?
> 
> The results of that non contact wheel wash is fantastic, owning similar wheels (MV2), they are back breakers to clean.


It's a Karcher K7.85 from memory which has the lance at about half presure. It's about 150 bar at max on the box but it's a home machine so that's probably a litte optomistic.

I love MV MK1 and Mk11's but they are a pig to wash.

I did this thread ages ago on how i cleaned them.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Epoch said:


> there normally safe as long as you don't apply to hot wheels or let the products dry on the wheel surface.
> 
> Brake dust is pretty nasty stuff and that's why normal waxes don't last too long, something that shifts it where it's baked onto wheels will have to be pretty nasty. This I'd say like P21s is one of the safer ones :thumb:


The reason I was asking as you can see from the label it can be used on engines and machinery. I know you diluted it done. Was just wondering what it would do to any protection on the wheels. I normally use poor boys wheel sealant and in the winter a couple coats of Colly. Just for a bet extra protection. Nothing worse than finding something that cleans so well also strip too.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> The green P21s smells great Adam ditch the sulphuric acid smelling pink one. Don't spay it onto the wheel, spray it onto a brush and then brush apply it works as well and you'll use a tenth as much :thumb:


Nice tip mate :thumb: why didn't I think of that . Not got much of it, then it will be back to AS smart wheels, which I have a bit of


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> The reason I was asking as you can see from the label it can be used on engines and machinery. I know you diluted it done. Was just wondering what it would do to any protection on the wheels. I normally use poor boys wheel sealant and in the winter a couple coats of Colly. Just for a bet extra protection. Nothing worse than finding something that cleans so well also strip too.:thumb:


Completely agree it's a big question for me protect or clean i'd rather not use Wheel Brightener each week for example, but cleaning the wheels with shampoo and a few brushes (as per the above link) takes me 45 to 60 mins however it is the best for the wheel surface longterm. I could have done the wheels in 10 mins without much effort at all with the method today and as i see it very little chance of damage to the wheel longterm.

I'm thinking for me protection more regularly with an effortless clean every week may be the way forward.

I would say that anythig stronger than weak APC on the wheels will shorten the LSP durability


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Nice tip mate :thumb: why didn't I think of that . Not got much of it, then it will be back to AS smart wheels, which I have a bit of


Check the link i did above, saved me loads of wheel gel and works pretty well :thumb:

If i could just wax faster i'd be happy


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks very Interesting,


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Jon - love the AS Smart wheels myself but it does need a brush to get the best from it at 1:4....


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I love MV MK1 and Mk11's but they are a pig to wash.
> 
> I did this thread ages ago on how i cleaned them.


Great write up there, but even that is still back breaking for a lazy man like me 

I just really like the idea of those 2 video clips, no contact, and they look nice and clean.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

ohhhh, always like a new product from CG, might have to try it! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quality write up there John, and looking very interesting for sure... not sure on the clingyness from the video, as it seemed there to run much like the Bilberry I am currently using (same regime as you at the moment, with acres of salt and mud backing to my wheels I am going for the wheel cleaner every clean just now)... though perhaps is less inclined to evaporate, rather than less inclined to run?

Does look to clean effectively though, and if priced competitively, it will be popular 

As an aside though, am I the only one who gets a little tired of the rubbish on the side of the CG bottles - I mean, they use about five sentences wording how their product is the best in slightly different ways like a marketing thesaurus has just been swallowed and its just not necessary... A little more thought into the that and simpling up the label rather than wasting ink wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep the label is comical it actually says the same thing three times in the three headlines.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> I took the opportunity to nip inside for a sandwich (Tuna Mayo incase you were interested )


Interesting bit of your post for me mate.

Interested to know.

White or Brown?

Mayo or Salad cream.

Final question - Why never tuna butties in your lunch box?

(PS - fetch this wheel cleaner sticky gel citrus whatever to work mate on Monday - the Lenso's on the Hilux could do with a scrub)
:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking through those videos, it dont seem to "kling" any better than any other wheel cleaner, how was it first hand?

I have been useing smart wheels through a foam sprayer as of late and that makes a big difference.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for this review. I've been meaning to make a trip to the CG factory soon so this will be on my list as well


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

ill be investing in some of that i think


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

loooks good how much?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

is this out already?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very interesting review. Thanks for sharing! 

As already mentioned, it would be interesting do see if it does anything to the protection.. Maybe it's formulated so that it doesn't damage CG's own sealants, like WheelGuard and JetSeal109?

The cleaning ability seems to be pretty good..


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

jasonbarnes said:


> loooks good how much?





jasonbarnes said:


> is this out already?


Over to David G i'm afraid, it was part of the new tester for a year package i won last year.

I still stand by the fact it's a good product even not knowing the price.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Watch this space ,product to be launched this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

david g said:


> Watch this space ,product to be launched this weekend :thumb:


And E-Zyme?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Still not sure wether we will do this due to the weak £ and a few other factors ,most importantly feedback from those who have a sample


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

david g said:


> Still not sure wether we will do this due to the weak £ and a few other factors ,most importantly feedback from those who have a sample


I'm back out tomorrow to layer up, watch this space for further thoughts(or actually the E-Zyme post) :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Wheel Cleaner now in stock 

Had a play around with this this morning ,dilluted 5 to 1 and it worked fab :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CITRWHHE

Full description to be added :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bl00dy good value for £8.00, quick put the price up before anybody sees David


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

investment will be made when pay day comes round:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I was back out again with the sticky gel yesterday

same process as before

Spray
dwell
Blast off

came up as before no hassles, then i thought i'd push it so

then i resprayed
foam agitated with a brush
then rinsed 

wheels were spotless it took everything off and i'm still using it at 1:5 some of the guys in the states are rating it at 1:2.

Highly recomended and a real alternative to P21s gel (although it's not as gel like in application at 1:5 it doesn't dry out or completly run off straight away)


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I was back out again with the sticky gel yesterday
> 
> same process as before
> 
> ...


- Tryed it through a foaming sprayer? - It will probably stick much easyer then.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> - Tryed it through a foaming sprayer? - It will probably stick much easyer then.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Cheers

yep I could try that, it might destroy the head though


----------

